# Deep Fried Corn on the Cob



## lindatooo (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone...I know somebody here can help me!  Unfortunately it was just thrown at me and they want to make it tonight so ASAP would be nothing short of wonderful!

Need a recipe for deep fried corn on the cob in a batter - my understanding is that it's a very light batter....

I will be forever in your debt...yeah like I'm not already!   :!: 

2


----------



## MJ (May 14, 2004)

After A quick search on google;

batter fried corn on the cob recipe
Oil for deep frying
3/4 cup corn meal
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/3 cup flour
1/2 to 3/4 tsp garlic salt
3/4 cup milk
2 tbs oil
1 egg
2 pkg Green Giant Nibblers Frozen Corn-on-the-Cob, thawed
1 cup cornflake crumbs


In deep fat fryer or heavy saucepan, heat oil to 375° F. In medium bowl combine cornmeal, Parmesan cheese, flour, garlic salt, milk, oil, and egg; mix well. Dip corn-on-the-cob ears into cornmeal batter to coat; roll in cornflake crumbs. Fry in hot oil 2 to 3 minutes or until lightly golden brown. Drain on paper towels. Serve immediately

 I think I would try A beer batter myself
Hope this helps. good luck


----------



## lindatooo (May 15, 2004)

Thanks, knew I could count on you!  It was nothing short of nirvanna!

Hugs MJ


----------

